# wanted field to rent in redditch area



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

im looking for a field or stables to rent in the redditch area or close to redditch if anyone know anywhere could you let me know thanks  could have upto 3 colts but not sure on having all 3 of them yet.


----------

